# Update on Remi's vet visit!



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Everything is good!! 

They tested his tear production first and that was all great. The dye test revealed no scratches or ulcers!! :dance: YAY! 

We got sent home with a steroid ointment for his eye for the next week or so to help with irritation & redness. He was such a good boy, very proud of him. 

Thank you for all the well wishes & good thoughts everyone!!


----------

